# [SAMMELTHREAD] Survarium - Das S.T.A.L.K.E.R MMORPG



## Betschi (15. November 2012)

Survarium

Ein Free2Play Online Shooter von den ehemaligen Entwicklern von S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

Am 5.1.2015 startete die Open Beta in Europa. Registrieren und anmelden kann man sich unter folgendem Link: Survarium | survarium.com

Da sich das Spiel momentan in der Beta befindet, kann man nur PvP spielen. Es gibt zwei verschiedene Spielmodi: Team Deathmatch und Battery Retrieval. Team Deathmatch sollte jedem geläufig sein, beim Battery Retrieval geht es darum, Batterien zu sammeln, um sich vor der bevorstehenden Emission schützen zu können.

Maps: Zur Zeit stehen 8 Maps zur Auswahl, die zufällig zum Start eines Spiels geladen werden. Auf gewissen Maps findet man Artefakte, die man bei genügend guter Ausrüstung aufheben kann und einem diverse Boni bieten.

Fraktionen: Man kann zwischen 4 Fraktionen auswählen, wobei die letzten zwei (Renaissance Army & Fringe Settlers) erst freigeschalten werden, nachdem man bei einer der ersten beiden  (Scavengers & Black Market) den höchsten Level erreicht hat. 

Ausrüstung: Es stehen einem diverse Ausrüstungsgegenständer zur Verfügung, die abhängig von der gewählten Fraktion sind. Es stehen einem diverse Helme, Gasmasken, Handschuhe, Hosen und Schuhe zur Verfügung.

Waffen: Es gibt eine grosse Auswahl an Waffen, wobei man die meisten zuerst freischalten muss. 

Missionen: Es gibt auch kleine Quests, die man erfüllen sollte, da man Rubel und Reputation bekommt. Die Quests sind 24 Stunden verfügbar, nacher werden sie durch andere ersetzt.

Um Waffen und andere Gegenstände kaufen zu können, werden Rubel benötigt, die man nach einem Spiel oder den oben gennante Quests erhält. Munition gibts auch nicht gratis (ausser die Anfänger Munition der PPSH, Mosin Nagant und TT33).


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (31. Mai 2013)

*SURVARIUM*
​ *Survarium* , so heißt die neuste Free2Play Kreation der ehemaligen Entwickler der S.T.A.L.K.E.R Reihe! Schon bald geht das Spiel in die erste Alpha Phase für die es genügt eine Registrierung auszufüllen und zu hoffen gewählt zu werden. Danach könnt ihr das MMORPG mit S.T.A.L.K.E.R Feeling ranmachen.

*In* diesem Guide erkläre ich spärlich was das Spiel bietet!

_*Features :*_

Verseuchtes Gebiet rund um Tschernobyl nach dem Reaktorunglück
Dichte und spannende Atmosphäre
Eine große Waffenvielfalt und Fahrzeuge
Eine offene Welt die frei erkundbar ist
Design-Elemente wie Anomalien die dynamisch auftreten
Mutanten und Monster
Grafik-Engine ähnlich S.T.A.L.K.E.R

*Fakten* zur Entwicklung - Das Spiel wird von den ehemaligen (EX) *GSC Gameworld* mitarbeitern entwickelt. Das Spiel sollte eigentlich als Vollpreistitel auf den Markt kommen, jedoch ging GSC Gameworld (in einen Rechtsstreit). Die Mitarbeiter wollten das angefangene Werk jedoch nicht liegen lassen und schnappten sich rasch die Entwürfe und machten sich an Survarium ran. 

*Man* möchte als Ziel einfach nur das "Überleben" setzen. Wie das genau aussehen soll kann man momentan noch nicht genau sagen.
*
Multiplayer*
_Laut Herstellerseite möchte man "Tasks" also Missionen im Multiplayer integrieren sodass man nicht nur gegen ein und die selben Gegner kämpft, sondern verschiedene Sachen erfüllen soll. (Kurz gesagt Quests)_

** PVE (Teamplay basierend)
* PVP (Einzelspieler)
* CO-OP*

_Angeblich soll es einen Schwarzmarkt geben bei dem ihr euch mit Waffen versorgen könnt. Ob dafür Geld verlangt wird ist noch nicht klar._

*
Abschließend einpaar Screenshots & Videos!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=flbUJIW7hyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Gruppen & CO.*
_Gruppen die möglicherweise Survarium spielen werden sind hier aufgelistet :_

*BATTLESQU4D
vs15.gameserver.gamed.de:10371*
<BITTE PN SCHREIBEN FALLS IHR WEITERE GRUPPEN KENNT>
*

REGISTRIERUNG & LINKS
*
*HAUPTSEITE*

*WIKIPEDIA*


*HIER FÜR ALPHA REGISTRIEREN!*​
_Weitere Links_ : *Heroes and Generals (WWII Free2Play sammelthread)
*(Alle verwendeten Grafiken gehören zu ihren rechtmäßigen besitzern.* Quelle)

Anmerkung : Der Inhalt dieses thread's ist aus meinem HWLUXX Thread kopiert, leider lassen sich keine Bilder einbetten deshalb scheint der Text etwas komisch.
*


----------



## CiSaR (1. Juni 2013)

Als S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Fan freue ich mich schon richtig auf das Game und hab mich schon vor einiger Zeit für die Alpha registriert


----------



## flasha (12. September 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon neues zu dem Spiel?! Leider bin ich nicht mehr "Up2Date". Habe leider auch keine Einladung zur "Alpha" bekommen.


----------



## Andrej (4. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand einen Beta Key bekommen außer mir? Oder überhaupt beantragt?


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2014)

Andrej schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Beta Key bekommen außer mir? Oder überhaupt beantragt?


 
Beantragt hab ich ihn vor vielen, vielen Monaten aber nie Glück gehabt


----------



## CiSaR (4. Mai 2014)

Ich zock immer mal wieder 
Heiße im Spiel wie hier kannst mich ja mal adden 
Robo hast du auch mal auf die Page geschaut? Ich hab nie ne Mail mit der Einladung bekommen erst als ich durch Zufall mal wieder auf der Seite war und mich eingeloggt habe stand da Glückwunsch zur Alpha xD


----------



## Andrej (4. Mai 2014)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich zock immer mal wieder
> Heiße im Spiel wie hier kannst mich ja mal adden
> Robo hast du auch mal auf die Page geschaut? Ich hab nie ne Mail mit der Einladung bekommen erst als ich durch Zufall mal wieder auf der Seite war und mich eingeloggt habe stand da Glückwunsch zur Alpha xD


 
Werd ich machen.Habe gester gezockt und nichts Verstanden - wieso ich verlohren habe und was ich überhaupt machen muss.

Robo ich habe auch keine E-mail bekommen.Du solltest auf die Seite des Spiels gehen.


----------



## CiSaR (4. Mai 2014)

Da liegen 10 kleine Kisten auf der Map verteilt, diese müssen gesammelt werden und in der eigenen Base verstaut und bewacht werden denn das Team mit den meisten Kisten (sind eigentlich elektronische Bauteile) gewinnt. Wenn ein Team vor Ablauf der Zeit alle 10 Kisten hat gewinnt es sofort. Des weiteren kann man mittlerweile artefakte sammeln und kleine Missionen erfüllen mit denen man neue Ausrüstung freischalten kann


----------



## riedochs (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin der Beta unterwegs. Ingame wie hier als riedochs.


----------



## Robonator (14. Mai 2014)

Hab heute nen Invite per Mail bekommen, grade am Downloaden


----------



## tigra456 (23. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab zig Stunden gezockt die letzten Tage...

Bislang kann ich sagen die Grafik ist trotz paar vereinzelter Matschgrafiken ganz gut, der Rechner wird echt gut gefordert...

Die Maps werden immer bei andren Tageszeiten und Wetterverhältnissen gespielt,...

Das matchmaking ist stellenweise verbesserungsbedürftig...
Habe heute eine neue Rüstung gewonnen und musste dann feststellen das diese zu einem höheren Ausrüstungslevel führt und ich somit nur mit extrem erfahrenen Gegnern zusammen komme...(hab kein Land gesehen)

Muss man erst mal blicken das Ganze.
Hoffe der PVE Modus kommt bald...


----------



## Robonator (23. Juli 2014)

Ja das Game ansich macht eigentlich schon spaß. Es funktioniert soweit recht gut und das Leveldesign ist Spitze  
Alleine die ganzen Fallen, Anomalien etc, die Atmosphäre kommt gut rüber. 
Bin nun wirklich sehr auf das PvE bzw das Coop-Freeplay gespannt. Wenn sie das bisher halten können, dann kann das gut was werden.


----------



## Betschi (25. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch einen Key bekommen, wer Lust hat kann mich unter dem Forennamen adden


----------



## Betschi (5. Januar 2015)

Ich hab den Startpost bearbeitet, der wird aber nach und nach ergänzt. Da die Open Beta in Europa heute losging, erwarte ich mehr deutschsprechende Zocker ingame


----------

